# When does the teenage stage



## JordanT (Mar 16, 2012)

I currently have a 15 week old black and tan female GSD. She is mainly black, but her tan is starting to appear more and more. Last time i got her weighed she was 9kg at 12 weeks

This is her now, does she look healthy? Some people say she looks under weight, but she is rather big and seems a good weight to me.

Also she when does she start teething her adult teeth? Shes not much a chewer so i find it hard to tell.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

She will start losing her teeth anytime around 4 months. My dog is almost 5 months and has his adult front teeth in and has lost some other teeth. Still has his baby canines though. It takes a while.

I think your dog looks nice and healthy. My dog looks a little pudgy one minute and has a growth spurt and looks thin. As long as your vet thinks shes ok, I wouldnt worry.

Good luck with her..shes a cutie


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

It is hard to tell weight from this angle and having your puppy laying down. If you can, get a birds eye view shot of your girl standing and a from the side shot but at her height, again standing.

Also, a lot of people think puppies should be fat when exactly the oppposite is true. Puppies and young dogs (well all ages really) should be kept lean, extra weight can sure put a lot of strain on those young soft joints.

Her adult teeth will start coming in soon, but not finish completely until around 6-7 months. When you see her adult canines in completely (top and bottom) you will know they are done.

Congrats on your girl!


----------



## JordanT (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok it took me some time to get to her is a picture of her standing up in the park ( She saw a squirrel ) Some people think she is really big for 4 months, she is the same size as a 8 month old labrador, and others seem to think she is fully grown.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

She looks just right to me  See my photo album of Axels pix, most were taken around 5 moths. Very nice lookin pup!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is posted in the wrong section - general info. I will move it to development and socialization.


----------

